# [Solved] update seems to break viewcvs

## skerb1

Hi All,

I just updated my system and it seems a LOT has changed this week.  After updating all of my configuration files 

I have been running into a problem.  I startup apache and try to browse my subversion repository I get a stacktrace 

(everything had been working great before the update).

```

An Exception Has Occurred

Python Traceback

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/var/www/localhost/viewcvs/lib/viewcvs.py", line 3397, in main

    request.run_viewcvs()

  File "/var/www/localhost/viewcvs/lib/viewcvs.py", line 260, in run_viewcvs

    import vclib.svn

  File "/var/www/localhost/viewcvs/lib/vclib/svn/__init__.py", line 28, in ?

    from svn import fs, repos, core, delta

  File "/usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/svn/fs.py", line 28, in ?

    import libsvn.fs

  File "/usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/libsvn/fs.py", line 5, in ?

    import _fs

ImportError: /usr/lib/libaprutil-0.so.0: undefined symbol: db_strerror_4002

```

Does anyone know what is going on here?  Any ideas on how to fix it?  Thanks...=)Last edited by skerb1 on Wed Jun 15, 2005 2:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## WildCoder

Bummer I wish I had read that before updating this morning. I did the same, even rebooted my server.

I'm lucky that subversion using the WebDav works so I can keep on using it for versioning, but all the command line tools are broken.

svn-01 # svnadmin

svnadmin: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libaprutil-0.so.0: undefined symbol: db_strerror_4002

svn-01 # svnlook

svnlook: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libaprutil-0.so.0: undefined symbol: db_strerror_4002

svn-01 # svn

svn: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libaprutil-0.so.0: undefined symbol: db_strerror_4002

svn-01 # emerge -puv --deep subversion

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

What's libaprutil?

svn-01 # emerge -s libapr

Searching...

[ Results for search key : libapr ]

[ Applications found : 2 ]

*  www-apache/libapreq

      Latest version available: 1.2-r1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 271 kB

      Homepage:    http://search.cpan.org/~joesuf/libapreq-1.2/

      Description: A Apache Request Perl Module

      License:     Apache-1.1 as-is

*  www-apache/libapreq2 [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 2.04.03

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 578 kB

      Homepage:    http://httpd.apache.org/apreq/

      Description: A Apache Request Perl Module

      License:     Apache-2.0

These aren't even installed so I doubt I need them, do I?

Please help us!

-WildCoder.

----------

## skerb1

Still having this problem.

Is there any other information that I can provide to diagnose what is going on?

I would like get viewcvs working like it had been.

Is there anyone else seeing these problems?

----------

## Cintra

Did you read all of the emerge messages with something like portlog-info? 

If python was updated you probably will need to run python-updater, which for me updated a bunch of apps (not viewcvs as I don't have that installed yet)..

Mvh

----------

## caiuschen

So, I ended up having the same error with Trac, rather than ViewCVS.  I'm not really sure what fixed it, but what I think did the trick was re-emerging Apache, db, and Subversion... which then gave me permission denied errors when I try to browse to the repositories.  I then ran 

```
svnadmin recover /path/to/repos
```

 and then 

```
chown -R apache:apache /path/to/repos
```

 and now all is good.

I also did some crazy things like emerge apr and apr-util and then unmerge them, but I'm pretty sure they didn't help at all...

----------

## skerb1

No python was not updated for me recently.  Anyhow thanks for the suggestion caiuschen, you really narrowed it down for me.  I thought that the updates had broken viewcvs, but apparently subversion had been broken.  I'm guessing that it happened when apache had been updated.  Anyhow to solve the problem all I had to do was re-emerge subversion (though I didn't notice any message from apache that this might happen, possibly a bug?).  I did not have to recover my repositories or anything like that.

----------

## neofutur

Hi all

 I recently updated ( emerge --update --deep world ) and I cant launch apache2 now :

```

 sd-135 # /etc/init.d/apache2 restart

 * Re-caching dependency info (mtimes differ)...

 * Apache2 has detected a syntax error in your configuration files:

/usr/sbin/apache2: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libaprutil-0.so.0: undefined symbol: db_strerror_4002

```

 Same error message "/usr/lib/libaprutil-0.so.0: undefined symbol: db_strerror_4002" but with apache2 

 could this be related to the apache webdav module for svn ?

 the problems seems related to those processes :

```

apache   25631  0.0  0.5  21344  5676 ?        S    Jun17   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D PHP5 -D SSL -D DAV -D DAV_FS -D SVN -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -k start

```

 Thanks to http://fallenearth.org/blogs/caiuschen/archives/2005/06/20/weekly_log_9/index.php I found this thread ( those forums arent referenced by google and have no rss feed ? ), but the answers above dont help me .

references for this strange error : 

http://www.google.fr/search?num=100&hl=fr&q=libaprutil+undefined+symbol%3A+db_strerror_4002&btnG=Rechercher&meta=

a beginning of answer seems to be here :

http://lists.edgewall.com/archive/trac-tickets/2005-November/007188.html

 what should I do ? any ideas out there ?

----------

